# The Portent (Michael Heiser)



## RamistThomist (Feb 7, 2019)

Heiser, Michael. _The Portent_. 

In his stunning sequel to The Facade, Heiser plays no-holds barred with your emotions. This is what sanctification can look like: people bring their garbage. How do mature Christians guide younger believers through that? Oh, and the government is trying to kill them.

In the last novel we asked the question, “If presented with ‘evidence’ of aliens, what would you do?” If you were presented with evidence of “ancient aliens” or a faked second coming, what would you do? Of course, a mature Christian could ignore this. But most Christians aren’t mature.

Without giving away the ending of the first novel, Brian and Melissa are learning to work through their new situations. It’s realistic. Heiser doesn’t create cheesey situations or go for easy answers. 

This book also develops themes from the first novel. Earlier we learned of Operation Paperclip. From there we explore Hans Kammler and the Skoda Works plant in the Czech Republic. While this is fiction, Heiser did all of his historical homework and exploded a number of “Establishment Myths” about the ending of WWII.

The ending is still hard to believe. I have my own theories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timmay (Feb 11, 2019)

Is this like the X-Files?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 11, 2019)

Timmay said:


> Is this like the X-Files?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Fox Mulder, Hebrew scholar. Big difference, though. This book debunks some alien claims. It attacks both the Ancient Aliens nonsense and also the government coverups


----------

